# New guy with training questions



## brownie710 (Mar 15, 2012)

Greetings folks,
Im a fairly new poster here and have searched previousposts but have not found one specific enough to answer my question. I haverecently started training in Zen-Do-Kai (its a system based largely onShotokan Karate with self-defense elements of Aikido, J. Jujitsu, and Judo) Itrain at the school twice a week for 1.5 hours on Tues/Thurs. I have a workoutroutine (cardio and weights) I used to follow but have found myself fatiguedand sore after MA class and am not sure what/how to trim down my workout.  I am not sure if after a few weeks/months mybody will get used to the new motions of MAs or if I should adjust my trainingto be more MA based. My goal is to maintain my strength while increasing my resiliencepost-class so I am not so worn down. I am posting my workout below. Thanks forany suggestions.
Thanks,
Brownie

*Monday- *
*Chest/bi*
Bench 3x12
Cables  3x12
Pushups 3x30
Standingcurl cable- 2x40
ABS-assorted core work
*TUES- Martial Arts *
*WED Rest*
*Thurs- Martial Arts*
*Fri*
*Back/ Legs*
Pullups 4x12
Low row 3x15
Backextension 3x12
Walk lungew/15lbs dumbbells 3 sets
Calf raise(standing) 150lbs 3x15
ABS
*Sat*
*Shoulders/tris*
Military3x15
Reverse fly3x50
Laterals3x15
Dips 3x15


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, do less of that if you're perpetually sore.  That's all.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 15, 2012)

When I'm sore from weight training or martial arts I do a bit of swimming , it loosens me up and helps to get rid of the lactic acid in the muscles.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 15, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, do less of that if you're perpetually sore.  That's all.


This.

I for one cant help but think that 3 sets of 30 Pushups isnt doing too terribly much. Either do more of them, or use it as a Warm-Up.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 15, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> This.
> 
> I for one cant help but think that 3 sets of 30 Pushups isnt doing too terribly much. Either do more of them, or use it as a Warm-Up.



It just reminded me of the old comedy routine, "Doctor, it hurts when I do this."  "Then don't do that."


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 15, 2012)

brownie710 said:


> Greetings folks,
> I&#8217;m a fairly new poster here and have searched previousposts but have not found one specific enough to answer my question. I haverecently started training in Zen-Do-Kai (it&#8217;s a system based largely onShotokan Karate with self-defense elements of Aikido, J. Jujitsu, and Judo) Itrain at the school twice a week for 1.5 hours on Tues/Thurs. I have a workoutroutine (cardio and weights) I used to follow but have found myself fatiguedand sore after MA class and am not sure what/how to trim down my workout.  I am not sure if after a few weeks/months mybody will get used to the new motions of MA&#8217;s or if I should adjust my trainingto be more MA based. My goal is to maintain my strength while increasing my resiliencepost-class so I am not so worn down. I am posting my workout below. Thanks forany suggestions.
> Thanks,
> Brownie
> ...



I'd get rid of some of this stuff.
Your already doing benchpress for your chest so lose the push ups.

For your ham strings do stiff legged deadlifts and lose the back extensions , because the dead lifts will work your lower back a bit as well.

Your already doing back rows so I don't reckon you need reverse flys , get rid of the lateral raises as well .
I think military press is all you need for shoulders , plus they are already getting a bit of a work out with bench press and the dips.

You just mainly want to keep to the big main lifts otherwise some muscles are just getting over trained which is probably half your problem.


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 15, 2012)

I've found a drill to develop good cardio is to practice as many legitimate punches in the span of one second, in a deep horse-stance. I focused first on 4 on a second, starting with one, with a set of 5, and then double punch, then triple, and so on. Work your way up until 7 or 8. You'll find your speed dramatically enhanced, your cardio, and it'll give your arms as much of a work out as doing push-ups. If you ever push yourself too hard on either, you'll find the feeling of fatigue in your arms (or at least I've found in mine) to be in approximately the same areas.


----------



## rframe (Mar 15, 2012)

One more idea for you...

I'm not big on weights, but my philosophy is generally that if I'm spending time lifting weights it's to gain strength, which means low reps and muscle fatigue.

I'd suggest moving weights to later in the week so you can effectively break down the muscles and give them time to recover before you need to use them in MA class.  Maybe on Friday spend 10 minutes doing pushups and core for warmup, then lift heavy (8-10 reps or it's too light) across full body (arms and legs).

If you do all lifting on Friday, that leaves Saturday open for a longer run 40-60 minutes, or a long bike 2+ hours to work on the endurance.

Sunday could be a light active recovery day of a shorter gentle jog/hike, and a few push ups, core, and stretching exercises... the idea isn't muscle fatigue but just warm them up and stretch them out.

Monday could be a technique day: focused on basic stances, blocks, punches, and kicks using a mirror or camera for review; kata if your MA emphasizes them; and makiwara and/or bag work

Then Tuesday and Thursday are MA focused.

Wed stays a full rest day.

* Edited because I saw I had your schedule wrong


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 16, 2012)

I hold the stance that training regiments should be designed with both the instructor's input, combined with doctoral consultation from a physician. I was lucky to be born in a family where my father was just that, so I could do it for free.

For me, I am concentrating on leg strength building. I alternate between horse-riding stance, between high, medium, and low posture. I find this works wonders for front kicks. 

As for push-ups, I began with doing as many as I could, and every other day doing that number, plus 1, adding one at each time. In the morning I will do 50, and in the evening another set building the number. Once I can do 150 in a day, I will space it out even 3 times a day.

I have found 3 intense workouts a day of at least twenty minutes, but no more than 30 excluding stretching, is incredibly beneficial to develop the physical requirements for most skills. However, I always advise that you can never train enough, save until you're hurting yourself in any fashion to do so.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 16, 2012)

My son is into Crossfit.
One of the workouts they do is:

10 pushups
5 pullups
15 body weight squats
Repeat this over and over without rest for 20 minutes
------------------------------------------------------------

Another:
jump rope for 20 minutes
maximum number of pushups in 1 minute
rest 1 minute
maximum number of pullups in 1 minute
rest 1 minute
maximum number of situps in 1 minute

Repeat the pushup/pullup'situp sequence for a total of 3 times

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

One that I did the other day which seemed to do the trick:

1 minute of jumprope
10 pushups
50 punches
Repeat for as long as you hold out


----------

